# New Site- Pinnacle Exposure



## Josh220 (Jul 29, 2013)

I haven't been around as much lately as I would like, but I did manage to get my new website finished. Let me now what you think!

Pinnacle Exposure - Josh Heidebrecht


----------



## tirediron (Jul 29, 2013)

Overall a very nice 'site.  A few thoughts:  I'm not fond of your gallery software; it took me several seconds to realize that there were more pages of images.  You don't have that long; if you lose the public's attention for 1-2 seconds, you've probably lost them.  Your bio page needs a major overhaul; I really don't care about your personal philosphy in life, I want to know about your experience and qualification as a photographer, and while it's nice that you have a picture of your wife/girl-friend there with you, she's not really part of the package.  Lastly, LOSE the Smugmug custom icon; making a new one will take 2 minutes in paint!


----------



## Josh220 (Jul 29, 2013)

tirediron said:


> Overall a very nice 'site.  A few thoughts:  I'm not fond of your gallery software; it took me several seconds to realize that there were more pages of images.  You don't have that long; if you lose the public's attention for 1-2 seconds, you've probably lost them.  Your bio page needs a major overhaul; I really don't care about your personal philosphy in life, I want to know about your experience and qualification as a photographer, and while it's nice that you have a picture of your wife/girl-friend there with you, she's not really part of the package.  Lastly, LOSE the Smugmug custom icon; making a new one will take 2 minutes in paint!



Thanks for the input! I'll see what I can do about the gallery settings. A few things...

What are you referring to when you say "Smugmug custom icon"? I am unable to find any icons related to Smugmug so if you could point it out to me so that it can be addressed I would appreciate it. The only one I could find that may be the culprit is the "favicon" next to the web address, but that is my own icon, completely unrelated to Smugmug.

Thank you for the feedback on the Bio page, but I have intentionally chosen to not mimic the dull and drab personal bio's usually associated with photographer's websites. I personally believe the exact opposite is true... No one wants to hear how well you can recite your qualifications or brag about yourself, and they do in fact want to see who you are as a person. This of course is dependent on your field of expertise (a scientist would obviously take a much different approach)... However, I feel that as photographers we need to make people feel comfortable with us and to perceive us as someone they can see themselves being friends with. Photographers must display their merits with the images they produce, not the bullish*t they can make up in their bio section. Everyone has a great story about how they are the best in the business along with a sob story about the first time they picked up a camera and knew it was their destiny to produce wonderful images. It's repugnant in my opinion. You are actually the first person to mention anything negative about the structuring of my Bio page, but I will keep it in mind nonetheless. I don't blow off criticism, even if I don't take it under direct advisement.


----------



## Jean1234 (Jul 29, 2013)

It looks good - nice and clean.  The only thing I noticed was that there was no mention of if you would or what you would charge for a portrait/event on your pricing page.  Since there are what seem to be engagement photos in the gallery, a potential customer might get confused.  I suggest mentioning if you are taking on these types of jobs even if it's that you aren't currently taking them on.  If you are, but don't want to post specific prices, "contact me for a quote" blurb would be sufficient.


----------



## Josh220 (Jul 29, 2013)

Jean1234 said:


> It looks good - nice and clean.  The only thing I noticed was that there was no mention of if you would or what you would charge for a portrait/event on your pricing page.  Since there are what seem to be engagement photos in the gallery, a potential customer might get confused.  I suggest mentioning if you are taking on these types of jobs even if it's that you aren't currently taking them on.  If you are, but don't want to post specific prices, "contact me for a quote" blurb would be sufficient.



Will do, thanks!


----------



## tirediron (Jul 29, 2013)

The Smugmug custom icon:






With respect to the bio-page aspect; fair enough, we all have different approaches, but my question to you is:  If you step back and look at what you've written objectively, what in that tells you that you're even a photographer?  I agree completely that the tried and trite, "I started off knowing nothing... blah, blah, blah," is just that; blah, blah, blah!  BUT...  I to think that there should be at least something about your skills/background/etc.  Just my $00.02 worth - your mileage may vary.


----------



## Josh220 (Jul 29, 2013)

Interesting, in Safari and Firefox it shows my image rather than the SmugMug icon. I wasn't aware that some people still used IE to be honest! 

I'll see if I can figure out why IE doesn't show the proper images, but thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Josh220 (Jul 29, 2013)

I am just of the mindset that when people come to your site, see the slide show of your images, see the galleries of your images, see the giant photography logo at the top of the page, and can see the purchasing options available with a single click... The last thing they need to know in your bio page is that you are a photographer. I believe that a key point to maintaining an easy-flowing and clean website is to avoid unnecessary redundancies. Since our images are where we display our skills, the bio page is our chance to connect with our viewers, give a little insight into who we are, and make them feel like we are someone they like and trust. The quality of your images are what will grab their attention, but it's whether or not they like you that will play the most pivotal role in a decision. 

For example, a client would not understand half of the terms in your bio page, and experiences such as the navy are no more relevant than my attempt to connect with my clients. 

On a side note, I took a peek at your website. I was surprised to find that your "Galleries" page is actually just 20 individual thumbnails rather than Galleries of images. Of which, none include anything to do with weddings which you charge up to $6395 for, sight unseen?

It appears that we just have different approaches, which is completely understandable. I am just surprised to see that your website seems incongruent with the recommendations you are giving me. Like I said, it's our images that sell our skills, and I think a photography website with virtually no examples of your photography seems a little unusual.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 29, 2013)

Josh220 said:


> For example, a client would not understand half of the terms in your bio page, and experiences *such as the navy* are no more relevant than my attempt to connect with my clients.


You're right, it's absolutely irrelevant to photography, but it's a great hook! A lot of people have a soft spot for the military... if it works, I'm not above using it!



Josh220 said:


> On a side note, I took a peek at your website. I was surprised to find that your "Galleries" page is actually just 20 individual thumbnails rather than Galleries of images.


To be honest, the software that drives that turned out to be a HUGE disapointment and is in dire need or replacement; it's slow, klunky and I DO NOT like it, but I've also not actually got off my butt to do anything about it.



Josh220 said:


> Of which, none include anything to do with weddings which you charge up to $6395 for, sight unseen?


Weddings are NOT my thing. I don't especially want to do them, but if someone comes along and really needs a photographer, I will do it.

Edited to add:  You may want to double-check your browser usage stats:  IE is still the standard browser on a LOT of employer's networks, and people do a LOT of Internet browsing on their employer's dime.


----------



## amolitor (Jul 29, 2013)

I would drop the remark about "specialized means limited skill set" which comes across as bashing the competition. I'd also listen to John, though.


----------

